#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which video game character you love to see in your real life?

## Bhavya

Some reel life character inspires us the most that we wish to see them in our real life as well. Video gaming world also has some inspiring characters. Guys, which is your favourite video game character that you want to see in your real life?

----------

